# Mk3 e-code headlight



## matt-hardy (Nov 13, 2013)

Does anyone have a driver side e-code headlight for a mk3 1998 jetta?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Check the classifieds.


----------

